
You Don’t Need a Brass or Copper Touch Tool - Tomte
https://thewirecutter.com/blog/brass-touch-tool-instagram/
======
Tomte
> “To legally say ‘antimicrobial,’ they have to have patents, and they have to
> be approved through the EPA

Is that true? It sounds strange. How would you patent a copper lining that is
not a new mixture, but has been used before in products that need
antimicrobial capabilities?

